# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Baby Water Skinks

## JMugleston

Eventually as I'm slowly posting these pics I'll get to frog pictures.  Until then check out these CB 2012 Spiny Water Skinks! -  These guys are very simple to care for (very little if any heating needed).  

Just after birth - Mom's head is on the left.  Baby is to the right.

----------


## Daniel

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Jared

Looking good, never seen those so thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Murray of the Deep

here's my skink he is big already 1 year old since i bought him and also not to offend you but if your quite confuse on the species they are Philippine crocodile skink (gray's water skink) and also yes very simple to care i have a pair of them but 1 died out (i dont know why).and also they are quite fast and very good escapee i had this guy escaped 2x and it was a nightmare to find so luckily i found him again.Thanks hope i helped on those species

----------


## Daniel

> here's my skink he is big already 1 year old since i bought him and also not to offend you but if your quite confuse on the species they are Philippine crocodile skink (gray's water skink) and also yes very simple to care i have a pair of them but 1 died out (i dont know why).and also they are quite fast and very good escapee i had this guy escaped 2x and it was a nightmare to find so luckily i found him again.Thanks hope i helped on those species


The op's skinks are Tropidophorus apulus yours are Tropidophorus grayi

----------


## JMugleston

> here's my skink he is big already 1 year old since i bought him and also not to offend you but if your quite confuse on the species they are Philippine crocodile skink (gray's water skink) and also yes very simple to care i have a pair of them but 1 died out (i dont know why).and also they are quite fast and very good escapee i had this guy escaped 2x and it was a nightmare to find so luckily i found him again.Thanks hope i helped on those species


Water skinks can be very aggressive toward each other when they're young.  Babies should be housed individually and adults can be kept in pairs/trios, with no more than one male per cage.  My cages are quite large for a lizard this small so that may play into the reason why my adults can live together year round and others claim this is not possible.  With this group of lizards, it seems most unexplained baby deaths can be attributed to bullying or aggression from the cagemates.  If you noticed one growing substantially faster than the other, then bullying is more than likely your culprit and the leading factor in the mysterious death of your baby skink.  You may never see them actually fight, but you will see the signs of bullying.  Possibly missing tail tips as well.

T. grayi are much more slender than the species I keep.  Their heads aren't as broad and the T. apulus and they don't seem to retain any real noticeable degree of banding that you see in the juveniles and adults of T. grayi.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Water skinks can be very aggressive toward each other when they're young.  Babies should be housed individually and adults can be kept in pairs/trios, with no more than one male per cage.  My cages are quite large for a lizard this small so that may play into the reason why my adults can live together year round and others claim this is not possible.  With this group of lizards, it seems most unexplained baby deaths can be attributed to bullying or aggression from the cagemates.  If you noticed one growing substantially faster than the other, then bullying is more than likely your culprit and the leading factor in the mysterious death of your baby skink.  You may never see them actually fight, but you will see the signs of bullying.  Possibly missing tail tips as well.
> 
> T. grayi are much more slender than the species I keep.  Their heads aren't as broad and the T. apulus and they don't seem to retain any real noticeable degree of banding that you see in the juveniles and adults of T. grayi.


Possibly i saw that one who died it stopped eating and wounded and died after an hour of showing weakness , i bought this guy because its hard to find one in a pet store and they only come out rarely in stocks.

----------


## SkinksGalore77

Hey Jmugleston, do you have any of these skinks left and are you willing to sell them. I have been searching for some of these for a long time and cannot seem to find any in the U.S., these are the first.

----------


## JMugleston

I should have some more soon.  The female produced in 2011 and 2012 but I gave her 2013 off.  She should go this year and the babies are expected in October.  Shoot me an email (I have been struggling to find time to visit all the online fora) and I can put you on the waiting list.  As soon as they're born I can let you know.

J.

----------


## SkinksGalore77

Awesome thank you so much. What is your email?

----------

